# Renault Midlum Lorries - anyone with experience of these?



## ArcticFox (1 September 2011)

Hi All

I am in the process of looking into buying a lorry and I have seen a few Renault Midlum (not the 3.5t, its a 7.5t chassis)

Does anyone own one?  has had one in the past?  knows someone with one?  

Are they reliable?  common problems?  etc etc 

would be grateful for any info

Cxx

(also in CR)


----------



## ArcticFox (1 September 2011)

anyone? 

Cx


----------



## perfect11s (1 September 2011)

ArcticFox said:



			Hi All

I am in the process of looking into buying a lorry and I have seen a few Renault Midlum (not the 3.5t, its a 7.5t chassis)

Does anyone own one?  has had one in the past?  knows someone with one?  

Are they reliable?  common problems?  etc etc 

would be grateful for any info

Cxx

(also in CR)
		
Click to expand...

Not  too bad after about 2001  previous  ones were a bit horrid  seemed to rot as badly as ivecos,and  would guess  parts are getting scarce!!!  the later ones have the same cab as a Daf lf but the renault engine and running gear  maybe ok but not as popular as dafs , iveco , Man or merc so may be harder to find used parts if you need anything major and people are a litle suspisious of renaults so might be harder to sell on again!! hope that helps...


----------



## Louby (1 September 2011)

I went to look at one, liked the horsebox but really struggled to get it in gear.  It was in fantastic condition, no rust but to be honest the fact that I couldnt get it in gear made me umm and ahh and it being a Renault put me off in the end as I thought parts may be expensive.  I dont know if they are???
I was looking for ages to get a wagon and this wagon sold for much cheaper after I bought mine, so what Perfect said is probably right about people not being so keen on them.


----------



## ArcticFox (2 September 2011)

thanks for your advice, I might have a chat with my local mechanic 

I would prefer a Daf so maybe stick with that though anyway!

Cx


----------

